# What Is The Best Plow???????



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

I am finally going to put a plow on my truck this year. At first the only thing in my mind was a Fisher or a Western, both straight plows. Then yesterday I went to go look at a Blizzard plow. The 800HD plow looked much more heavy duty then the a Fisher and Western. My concerns were with the way the plow raises and lowers. How does the pump handle with out chains lifting it and dropping it? And do you like the joysticks over the touch pad? The joystick feels more natural. And what are your experiences with the Blizzard over its competitors? But, overall what plow out there is the best, or is it personal opinion.  Thanks,

Josh


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

When it comes to professional use, the dealer makes most of the difference if parts/service is needed. A lot of the plows are big in certain areas because of where they are made.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Personally, I think that Western makes the best plow and has the best warrenty/customer service.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

01FordPlower;330940 said:


> I am finally going to put a plow on my truck this year. At first the only thing in my mind was a Fisher or a Western, both straight plows. Then yesterday I went to go look at a Blizzard plow. The 800HD plow looked much more heavy duty then the a Fisher and Western. My concerns were with the way the plow raises and lowers. How does the pump handle with out chains lifting it and dropping it? And do you like the joysticks over the touch pad? The joystick feels more natural. And what are your experiences with the Blizzard over its competitors? But, overall what plow out there is the best, or is it personal opinion.  Thanks,
> 
> Josh


They all work well. Someone always has a problem with a manufacturer at some point. check out the plows, go with your gut feeling, dealer support, and price.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i have come to the conclusion that there is no such thing as the "best" overall. i think there might be a "best" that suits you or me or someone else.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

*Blizzard or BOSS*

I like not having chains to deal with.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The best plow?
A working one, that is hanging on the front of your truck!!:waving: 

We know where this is leading don't you guys?



















:waving: see you there!


----------



## Fusion Fab (Nov 17, 2005)

*No Such Thing As Best*

Dealer support is a big plus. I run a Boss 9'2 Vee and Boss 8'6 Strait and luv um. I would go with the dealer that has the most parts inventory and is closer to where your plowing. Dealers around here will stay open all storm long to provide for there customers.I on the other hand dont have a boss dealer local but i have a spare part for everthing that could go wrong, but that gets costly. You probably wont have any probs. outta most plows for 3 or more years but just my 2 cents. Justin


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

> jkitterman
> 
> When it comes to professional use, the dealer makes most of the difference if parts/service is needed. A lot of the plows are big in certain areas because of where they are made.


I totally agree. Dealer service wins hands down.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

If you're going to be making a living with this plow then the best one is the one that works reliably (ie: pretty much all the major commercial-grade brands...Fisher, Western, BOSS, etc.)...and when it stops working is easy to get serviced nearby. I wouldn't consider any brand plow that didn't have a COMPETENT service department within 20 minutes drive.

If you have multiple options I'd base your choice on price, color or whatever random thing that floats your boat.


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

Jay brown;331099 said:


> i have come to the conclusion that there is no such thing as the "best" overall. i think there might be a "best" that suits you or me or someone else.


WOW!!!!! :You guys didn't even start a fight  on this one thats great for a change!!!!!! I agree with all the comments made but I like Jay's the best. It depends on what you're plowing and what YOU like.


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

SO basically the conclusion is any of the major brands will do the job, it comes down to price, and what I personally like. And, that there is a dealer near me that will do service when it breaks down.
Josh


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

01FordPlower;331579 said:


> SO basically the conclusion is any of the major brands will do the job, it comes down to price, and what I personally like. And, that there is a dealer near me that will do service when it breaks down.
> Josh


 I think you hit the nail on the head..


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

regarding the Blizzard lifting cylinder...

The only difference is with Blizzard/Boss, the cylinder pushes the plow up and holds it there, on the other plows the cylinder (using the chain) pulls the blade off the ground. There isn't any chain slap with the Blizzard/Boss. Some folks don't like the hydraulics package on the plow frame, as opposed to having it on the A-frame. I don't have a preference. Like the guys said, "go with your gut, dealer proximity, and price". Oh, and have some fun!!!:bluebounc


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

Seems ike Ford Plow is on the mark however just a little tid bit of info...I heard douglas dynamics (western plow manufacturer) has bought Blizzard plows. Word on the street is they may just abolish blizzard and incorporate the design into Western and it may soon be hard to get replacement parts for blizzard plow. we currently use all Westerns and the only maintenance or down issues we have had in five years is the wiring harnesses.


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

Snoflo;332129 said:


> Seems ike Ford Plow is on the mark however just a little tid bit of info...I heard douglas dynamics (western plow manufacturer) has bought Blizzard plows. Word on the street is they may just abolish blizzard and incorporate the design into Western and it may soon be hard to get replacement parts for blizzard plow. we currently use all Westerns and the only maintenance or down issues we have had in five years is the wiring harnesses.


Wow, I had heard that Douglas had bought Blizzard, but I had no idea that they might get red of the Blizzard line, just to take Blizzards idea's and use them on the Western plows.


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

01FordPlower;332222 said:


> Wow, I had heard that Douglas had bought Blizzard, but I had no idea that they might get red of the Blizzard line, just to take Blizzards idea's and use them on the Western plows.


Its not fact just yet but it is the word on the street.


----------



## mike33 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Bobcatservice*

Thats like asking what truck to buy. Opinions are like ass holes we all have one. I will say dont buy yellow if your trying to make a living with it.
Mike


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

*Curtis Plows*

Curtis makes a fantastic plow. Great customer service. Local MA company.


----------



## lazerslicer (Nov 1, 2005)

*boss*

Boss Boss Boss Oh And Didi Mention Boss I Just Got The 8'2 V-blade Will Never Buy Anythiing Else Had A Used Meyer 7.5 Man Does This Boss Put This Meyer To Its Grave....... By The Way I Shopped All Plows Fisher ,western ,blizzard Meyer And I Settled The Bosssssss But I Do Agree With Most Guys R Saying The Dealer That Can Fix Or Repair U Closest To Jobs


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

balh blah blah they are all the same....dealer is what is key....i have a western b.c my uncle is a parts dealer i can get in to his shop 24hrs a day and leave him a list of what i picked up...i personaly would get a good dealer that happens to stock any brand of plow but thats just me......


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

lazerslicer;336631 said:


> Boss Boss Boss Oh And Didi Mention Boss I Just Got The 8'2 V-blade Will Never Buy Anythiing Else Had A Used Meyer 7.5 Man Does This Boss Put This Meyer To Its Grave....... By The Way I Shopped All Plows Fisher ,western ,blizzard Meyer And I Settled The Bosssssss But I Do Agree With Most Guys R Saying The Dealer That Can Fix Or Repair U Closest To Jobs


i've got to ruffle your feathers a little.... anything would put a 7.5 to shame...


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Western pro plus. Thats all you need to know.


----------



## MNRiverrat (Dec 21, 2006)

Here's my 2cents...

It depends what youare putting it on...

Small truck/suv - I'd say Blizzard
Pickup - 
V-Blade, western MVP, I will not own another BOSS V-Blade, too many damaged moldboards from the blade not tripping when cupped or in v position
Straight Blade, LEO, made locally in MN, Popular here but I've never seen them else where, very good heavy blade, they also angle 5-8 degrees farther than any other blade, also they have more curl to the blade than other plows, hence they move a lot more snow. Downfall, you replace the bumper with their mount and light bracket so it stays on the truck year round.
Mid size truck- Leo, reasons same as above
Heavy truck/Large Tractor- Wausau

I really don't have any issues with other makes or models, only the boss v-blades, and my opinion is based on personal experience.

MNRIverrat


----------



## plowboss (Oct 29, 2002)

*v-blades rule*

our plows are all v-blades, have hiniker and western now, used to use snoway, snoways were pretty good and reliable, however, we had one break a major steel piece of the scissor assembly that raises plow, it took almost three weeks to get the part, thats when i made the switch, you gotta be able to get parts, so far with hiniker and western, that has not been an issue. v-blades once you know how to use them become huge time savers and are really good in lots that are full of cars.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

01FordPlower;331579 said:


> SO basically the conclusion is any of the major brands will do the job, it comes down to price, and what I personally like. And, that there is a dealer near me that will do service when it breaks down.
> Josh


You got it.....and for me it's *BOSS*!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan03 (Dec 8, 2006)

We have several newer wausau 11 ft plows on our dump trucks, and I would not hit a dog in the a$$ with one. After just one season, the center pins, and the upright mounts that control the blade pitch are totaly beat out of them. The Frink 10 ft plows usualy lasted 5 or so years under the same conditions. The real old Hinke fixed angle plows lasted for 25 years, {2 trucks} under the same and worse conditions. I have not spoken to one of our drivers who likes the Wausau plows, and based upon what I have seen from the maintence end of it, I don't like them either. Hopefuly our purchasing manager will see the light and switch over to all steel Gledhill's like ODOT runs.


----------



## Michael M (Nov 24, 2006)

BOSS Plows are the best on the market,,NO question! One of the most important things that you should consider is a dealer/buyer relationship. A local dealer should be knowledgable about their product, helpful to you considering that your unsure about what you want.
You need to find a plow dealer that is close in case you need service, ensure they are open 24hrs during a storm. If they aren't then hopefully they know someone who is. Also,figure out what type of plowing you want to do, (commercial/ residential,etc.) If you want to plow a few driveways, you don't need a 8ft-10ft expandable V-plow. A standard 7'6 or 8ft blade with a trip edge does the job very well. Do your homework and spend your money wisely. Good luck


----------

